# Easy Black Lighting Trick



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Interesting, I'm just not sure how we would use it in a haunt or scene.
The addition of the new frequency of light, emitted by the standard bulb would help illuminate a scene or stage with better, normal visuals, but it would also diminish the blacklight effect on the props, actors, etc. For most haunters, I think that they have a fairly limited number of actual blacklights at their disposal, so the use of them, the blacklights, is fairly rare for use as general ambient lighting, though that is an interesting trick/phenomenon.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Fontgeek, i posted this video in response to many people asking where they can buy blue blacklights. Needless to say they're amazed when i explain that the blue bulb is actually a standard fluorescent bulb thats just not connected. Although the bulb indeed glows, it is not really giving off true light, rather a luminescence. another way of thinking about it is that the standard bulb is activated just the same as the fluorescent paint or white backdrops. Happy halfway to halloween day to you


----------



## Dacon333 (Aug 18, 2016)

Pretty neat. could make for a way to add some color to a black light. But for now im going to stick with the black bulbs.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I'm going to try this just to see what kind of light I get. It could be good for a scene with other objects that need some dim lighting instead of all black light effects.


----------

